
Remote Work: Startups and the Problems - gj0
Know any startup solving a problem in the &#x27;Remote work&#x27; space ?<p>Here are some which I know.<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;weworkremotely.com - Find remote jobs.<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;remote.tools : List of remote tools.<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;worklogs.co : Easy time tracking for remote teams working on Slack.<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;standups.io : Remote teams standup tool that works like Snapchat stories.
======
donnie3000
I'm working on asynchronous communication and writing culture for remote teams
— [https://www.scenery.app](https://www.scenery.app)

~~~
gj0
Sounds interesting ! Can I have a demo for scenery.app ?

------
willnz
View 5min snapshots of each team member working, click to video call:
[http://sneek.io](http://sneek.io)

~~~
gj0
Sneek looks really good. I like the idea of taking periodical snapshots to
have a feel that you are almost connected with your team mates.

Any rough idea on the number of teams using sneek ?

~~~
astrodev
> I like the idea of taking periodical snapshots to have a feel that you are
> almost connected with your team mates

I hope you are being sarcastic.

~~~
aledalgrande
Ditto

------
buboard
like linkedin, but for remote workers:
[https://reworkin.com/](https://reworkin.com/)

